# Packaged webbing



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I just thought I'd give you all a heads up on the packaged webbing that I got from 99cent store. This stuff is brutal to work with. I'm quite fussy about having my webbing look as real as possible. I like the webbing to stretch nicely and not clump and break as this stuff did. It took me forever to get that cheap junk to behave the way I like. It still doesn't look as good as the webbing I used last year, which I believe I purchased from Michaels. I would have purchased a web shooter, but it just wasn't in the budget this year. Ideally, that's what I'd use. So be forewarned...don't waste your money on the garbage from 99cent store....use the good stuff.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Had the same problem last year with the one I purchased from Walmart. it was clumpy and just kept breaking apart every time I tried to stretch it. I thought maybe it was a bad batch. Wanted to try and make a web shooter, the instructions I've seen seem pretty easy, but does anyone know if the clean up afterwards is easy?


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way Laurie I find it hard to believe anything you touch can look as bad as you claim it to look, I'm convinced you have the GOLDEN TOUCH!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish I had the GOLDEN TOUCH, Nancj.....but I struggle with a lot of things just like the rest of you.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Ah! I know the webbing you speak of Laurie! I hates it too. 
I found some nice webbing at Walmart up here in Canada last season...I bought all that they had on the shelf. You need to look for the kind that is in one long continual rope. I actually have a bag of the stuff sitting right here on the desk, it says 32 feet long, stretches to 400 square feet. It was 3.99 a bag.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I just found some new webbing at Kmart. It's so much better. It says stretchable, 24' long, and supposedly covers 300 sq ft. I paid 2.99 for it and will get some more when it goes on sale. I only had to do a little more webbing, but was so glad I didn't have to use that other junk.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

I think you can kind of tell if it is the crap or not. It looks kind of pearlescent/clumpy


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

i am intrigued about this web shooter you guys speak of.... seriously.... if there is aneasier way please do tell!!! i would like to try this web shooter out!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now I've got to go check to see what webbing I bought this year. I can't remember which store I bought it from. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

flyinpolak said:


> i am intrigued about this web shooter you guys speak of.... seriously.... if there is aneasier way please do tell!!! i would like to try this web shooter out!


Hey Flyinpolak, I made this one this year. http://www.scary-terry.com/ggshooter/ggshooter.htm

Found the gun at Michael's for $18 and used the ½ off coupon. The instructions were really easy to follow and it went together beautifully! If you already have a decent compressor the whole thing can be made for under $15 (with coupon!!)

I set the compressor to about 90 psi and close the valve on the gun all the way down. Start pumping glue and open up the valve slowly. Doesn't take much air to start a thin stream going.

Cleanup?? Well, any thing that hot glue would normally peel right off of will clean up well. Everything else? Not so much.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I got my webbing from Oriental Trading a couple of years ago. A bag of 12 smaller bags for something like $6. This stuff streches out just fine. The bad stuff seems to look more like cotton and not polyester.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y I got a 12 pck from oriental too ..works fine


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

If you end up with a bunk bag of webbing, use it for dressing a corpse. If you stretch it between bones then brush latex over it to seal it in. Nothing beats it for stretched skin and tissue.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Like you, I was hoping to purchase a webgun this year as well and just didn't end up with a budget to make that happen. I have had such bad luck with the newer packs of webs I've bought the last few years, that I've kept reusing webs from 6 years ago (some of it is even older...like 15 years).


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Packaged webbing can really be hit and miss. One brand I know works great comes from Rubie's Costume Company and is called SuperWebs. I bought some a few years ago for Spirit (I think). I saved an empty bag so I would know what to look for. I can't find it to buy anywhere locally anymore though. All I see around is "Spider Web, Super Stretch - Super Scary".


----------

